# Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone had one of these 2-6-0 Steamers from Bachmann. I was thinking about buying one. I have a couple of questions about it and I can't find much info on the web. 

Does that leading axle turn or is it fixed in position along with the other wheels?

I am going to assume that it is not DCC ready, is this a correct assumption? Would this be a fairly straightforward decoder install? I don't own a steamer, but I believe most of the decoders would be located/placed in the tender?

Thanks for any help with this
Brandon


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a Bachmann 2-6-2 that looks almost identical (probably the same chassis/shell) I removed the front pair of wheels as they kept wanting to derail - it is simply a small screw that provides the pivot and there isn't any kind of spring to keep the wheels pushed down into the track. It's a good smooth runner but only likes to pull about 5 cars up my 2% grade. 

The front pair of wheels does pivot and if you wanted to go DCC you'd definitely need to put your guts in the tender - no room in the engine for anything else. I took mine apart hoping to add some weight to aid in pulling strength (wheels just want to spin so there is plenty of power, just not enough tractive effort) there simply wasn't any room for anything additional.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info, did you put a decoder in your 2-6-2? 

I'm hoping to have it by the end of the week, I might have questions about the decoder install.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Not yet. When I do it will go in the tender. I haven't even thought about that conversion yet. Too many other things going on right now.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

The Bachmann 0-6-0, 2-6-0, and 2-6-2 are the same same same except for the
pilot and trailing wheels.

Yes the pilot wheels do turn independantly.

Bachmann now has the 0-6-0 with DCC decoders already installed. like this one
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-51605-USRA-0-6-0-Slope-Tender-New-Yo-p/bac-51605.htm

To turn it into a 2-6-0 or 2-6-2 all you need to do would be to order the pilot and trailing trucks from Bachmann and install them yourself.

You can see the other DCC 0-6-0 in Bachmanns new 2011 catalog in PDF form, you can download it from Bachmanns site.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

$59 isn't a bad price at all. One thing to keep in mind is that it does not have an operating coupler on the front. Just a plastic dummy coupler that's molded into the chassis.
I have an IHC Mogul that has movable couplers. I plan to put Kadee's on it. I haven't run it yet since I just got it and the layout is undergoing extensive 'renovations', but if it runs anything like my IHC 0-8-0, it'll be a real good runner!
Here's one on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/IHC-HO-2-6-0-MOGUL-CB-Q-COAL-368-PREMIR-SERIES-/130491262428
These engines are well thought of for their running quality.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I think I got a decent deal on it then, I picked it up for $42 shipped. I just hope it runs OK, and I hope I don't have to many issues installing the decoder.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's about what I paid (I think it was $50) - It runs nice and smooth.


----------

